# Flexible LED Tape Light...



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

I'm looking for a flexible LED tape light that can be dimmed in tandem with my 500w magnetic xformer. I currently have Seagull ambiance linear/festoon xenon's for under and in cab lighting. 

I have another 10g romex feed that goes to an island, that is finished with stone. I need to find a tape light that can follow the curvature of the granite countertop, and have a decent enough even throw for the 4' of height. 

I can mount the driver under the counter if it's small enough (last in preference), next to the magnetic xformer, or it would be nice to tie in to the xformer :whistling2: . 

Now the problem is that the homeowner does not want to see the diode , but does not want a track. SO I am looking for a TAPE light (or other very low profile light) that has a directional or partially covered diode on the visible side. 

Suggestions?

The WAC invisi with the retrofit channel is all I've got so far, but it only projects about 1' down on the stone.


----------



## tam (Oct 21, 2008)

I typically use ribbon led lights. They come with 3M sticking on the back so you can just clean it and stick it to the counter top. If that's not enough 2 sided foam tape 
http://gmlighting.net/ledstdoutputreel.html#

This is the smallest transformer I know of. 









As for the driver they I've only found bulky ones. If you want you can try a Lutron 0-10 dimmer for led.


----------



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

I went with Inspire LED tape light 3000-b with the dimmable magnetic transformer. The tape light is mounted inside seagull amiance lx black track so you can't see the diodes from looking straight on at it. 

ALL IS GOOD!!!


----------



## BEAMEUP (Sep 19, 2008)

svh19044 said:


> I went with Inspire LED tape light 3000-b with the dimmable magnetic transformer. The tape light is mounted inside seagull amiance lx black track so you can't see the diodes from looking straight on at it.
> 
> ALL IS GOOD!!!



No, all is not good, post pictures


----------



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

Here you go, mounted inside seagull ambiance track. I do wish there was a bit more of a ledge to keep the light out farther, but it's what I had to work with. The track works great with the tape light if you need to hide the diodes from dead on, plus the radius was slight enough where the track bent without effort.


































on full bright/not dimmed









off


----------

